

Why tesla motors is opeaning all of its patents? - easyname

I was discussing with my father about Tesla Motors opening all its patents for everyone. And Elon&#x27;s gigafactory plan. And suddenly I felt how both the business move is connected. By the time other companies will be rolling out a better battery powered cars. Elon will be leading the manufacturing of batteries throughout the world!
======
higherpurpose
You thought of it from "won't this let its competitors catch-up and beat
Tesla?" point of view, and yes the correct answer for that would be that Tesla
is already ahead of everyone else.

But there's another point of view, that the release of patents will accelerate
both the supply and demand of electric cars _in general_ , which means Tesla
will also gain, especially if they remain the leader. The market leader always
wins the most when "all boats rise", because the leader will rise the highest.

Then there's the fact that Tesla is trying to get other car manufacturers to
license its Supercharger Network. This has 3 effects, all beneficial to Tesla:

1) lowers costs for Tesla, while it allows them to expand faster the network
faster globally

2) as the network grows, Tesla will become more entrenched as an electric car
market leader, since it will be harder and harder to create "competing"
networks

3) a standard network will be beneficial for everyone, it's hard enough to
promote electric cars without solid infrastructure, so why have competing
networks, when all manufacturers can build just one, and Tesla's network also
happens to charge the fastest, plus it offers its customers the ability to
have "free charging for life" thanks to the solar power.

